# National ID Document in eVisa Application Form



## jre05 (Feb 16, 2013)

Hi guys,

I am giving PAN and DL as National ID. However, I also worked in Australia, so can I also include "Tax File Number" (TFN) saying, its National ID of Australia in the Visa online application form? However, I am no more in Australia, came back long ago.

Please guide. Thank you

Best regards,
JR


----------



## misguided (Sep 11, 2012)

Hi mate PAN and DL aren't national id cards in india  . Not sure about TFN though


----------



## bravokal (Jul 7, 2013)

jre05 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I am giving PAN and DL as National ID. However, I also worked in Australia, so can I also include "Tax File Number" (TFN) saying, its National ID of Australia in the Visa online application form? However, I am no more in Australia, came back long ago.
> 
> ...


I read in some posts elsewhere that as India does not offer a national identity yet,we can leave a blank there.. not sure though


----------



## jre05 (Feb 16, 2013)

misguided said:


> Hi mate PAN and DL aren't national id cards in india  . Not sure about TFN though


Ahh so far whoever I asked, they say the same, but I am afraid, they are awaiting grant yet. Some others who got grant have given PAN/DL. Some gave Birth Certificate. I am now well confused  

If you say PAN is not a national card (Of course it is not one), TFN is also not a national card of Australia. TFN is equivalent to PAN (Only one time generated for life and you can refer it to any employer, like we do the PAN in India).



bravokal said:


> I read in some posts elsewhere that as India does not offer a national identity yet,we can leave a blank there.. not sure though


Thank you


----------



## jre05 (Feb 16, 2013)

I quickly googled to understand it myself. This is what I have got.

List of national identity card policies by country - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

I understand from this that, PAN/Passport/DL in India can be considered as a ID card nation wide, as we extensively use ONLY this as ID proof everywhere. I understand that, it doesn't says it is a "National Identity Card" but indirectly serves like one for availing any basic services such as buying a telephone connection, gas and so on.

_I am then going ahead with using Pan and DL for this purpose. _

Later, I have also found the evidence in the following government link:

Benefits of a PAN Card, Advantages & Uses of a India PAN Number

It says *"The PAN card carries your photograph, name and address. Hence it serves as a nationally accepted proof of identity."* I do not completely agree with this as our PAN doesn't carry address. At least mine do not have an address.

_I am also going to use my TFN as Australia's National ID card on the same inference I found above._

However, to justify my findings, I have also looked for evidence in the above link itself for Australia. It didn't say anything about TFN or for that fact, any ID cards in Australia (Except DL and few other which I do not have). 

Then, I quickly googled for TFN and its usage. Then landed with a line that says

*"The TFN serves a purpose similar to the American Social Security number, but its use is strictly limited by law to avoid the functionality creep which has affected the US counterpart."*

Evidence from this link - Tax File Number - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


Hence, I would like to confirm that DL/PAN/ BC/Passport can be used as National Identity Documents  _(It is my understanding and I am confident about using PAN/DL as national identity with the evidence and findings above. However, I do not enforce it as a rule for others to follow my opinion though  ). _

Hope it gives some clarity at least.

Best regards,
JR


----------



## misguided (Sep 11, 2012)

jre05 said:


> Ahh so far whoever I asked, they say the same, but I am afraid, they are awaiting grant yet. Some others who got grant have given PAN/DL. Some gave Birth Certificate. I am now well confused


Hi Jre05 ,
I agree with your points and the references you have provided. I guess it is not bad to add those details in there as long as you can provide details for the same. 

My observations though were from a 457 which I am about to file through my company . I have left those fields blank.


----------



## jre05 (Feb 16, 2013)

misguided said:


> Hi Jre05 ,
> I agree with your points and the references you have provided. I guess it is not bad to add those details in there as long as you can provide details for the same.
> 
> My observations though were from a 457 which I am about to file through my company . I have left those fields blank.


Well for 457, I didn't give any DL/PAN details. Just my passport details which thecompany has processed themselves (No headache for me).

Thus, if something goes wrong, the company will be first contacted for information about us. Company in turn will have our PAN/DL or any such details. However, generally for employers, these visa things are pretty straight forward.

But, this 189 is personal visa and permanent residency category. Here, the DIPB has contact only with us majorly and depend on the documents we provide them as identity. They might or might not use this for verifying our identity, however, they need all such documents about us (As many national proofs as possible) before issuing a permanent visa. This will indeed make their job easy and trust the applicant more. And in future, in case of any problems, they will have all these documents to identify the candidate.

These are just my thoughts. Well anyway, thank you.ray2:

Best regards,
JR


----------



## misguided (Sep 11, 2012)

jre05 said:


> Well for 457, I didn't give any DL/PAN details. Just my passport details which thecompany has processed themselves (No headache for me).
> 
> Thus, if something goes wrong, the company will be first contacted for information about us. Company in turn will have our PAN/DL or any such details. However, generally for employers, these visa things are pretty straight forward.
> 
> ...


I agree with your view point completely. Beter not to take any risk in this situation as provide as many ddocs as possible to be on the safe side. I will follow your lead on this


----------



## sathiyaseelan (Dec 8, 2012)

jre05 said:


> Well for 457, I didn't give any DL/PAN details. Just my passport details which thecompany has processed themselves (No headache for me).
> 
> Thus, if something goes wrong, the company will be first contacted for information about us. Company in turn will have our PAN/DL or any such details. However, generally for employers, these visa things are pretty straight forward.
> 
> ...


hi jr, i am 200% sure that there is no "national identity card" for Indians. i also personally know few of my friends who got visa grants by selecting "No" to that question in connection with national identity document. Aadhaar card may be treated as national identity document once all citizens of India received it which is impossible (ha ha ha). So, clicking no does the role and you need not panic about it.


----------



## sunil12 (Aug 11, 2016)

*How to Check Pan Card Status*

In the event that you don't have PAN No. of any individual, you can confirm PAN by Name of the pan card holder. Simply fill (least ) Last Name/Surname and Date of Birth of that individual to confirm. How to Check Pan Card Status


----------



## sunil12 (Aug 11, 2016)

*How to Check Pan Card Status*

A PAN card holds the same worth for as the Social Security Card for US natives. PAN means the Permanent Account Number issued by the Income Tax Department of under the supervision of the Central Board of Direct Taxes. 
How to Check Pan Card Status


----------

